# Chamberlain Jackshaft Opener



## Lalo (Jul 31, 2012)

Who has one?

How do you like it?

Worth the investment?

I need the overhead space and am seriously considering plunking down the $350 for one.

http://liftmaster.com/lmcv2/pages/productmodeldetail.aspx?modelId=455


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea--I've got 2 model "J" on my shop doors. Had them for a couple of years without a single problem, other than one of the remotes kept killing batts. They replaced that without question. Sure beats lugging that door open every day. 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2012)

I would give my left nut for that shop.


----------



## Deckape (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been running 3 Craftsman (made by Chamberlain) openers for over 15 years in the same building. Only failures have been 1 circuit board (won't respond to 1 remote), and 1 motor that quit last week.. These are 1/2 horse chain drive units from Sears. I think I have gotten my moneys worth out of them!


----------



## OzCop (Sep 2, 2013)

I just installed two on my new garage...8500 series...so far, so good...


----------



## dkonkin (Jan 17, 2014)

I installed the 3800PLD A few years back and have nothing but positive comments. NotHing negative.
The install took extra time as I used the existing hidden wiring in the garage. Would recommend this highly.

David


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 3, 2015)

I put a Chamberlain jack shaft opener in last year.  I removed the chain and don't use it on the 12' door because it is a pain..... too slow.  Have to wait for it to get to the right height to stop it. I just open it manually, no fuss, no muss and its done instantly.  Besides its good exercise.


----------

